# Things that Will Make You Feel Old: 2018 Edition



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Another new year has begun, so it is time for me to write another entry of things that will make users born between 1980 and 1990 (including myself) feel old.

2018 is the 10th anniversary of:
· The _Iron Man_ and 2008 _Incredible Hulk_ films, and, thus, the entire Marvel Cinematic Universe.

·_ The Dark Knight_

·_ Wall-E_

·_ Kung Fu Panda_

·_ Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull_

·_ Death Magnetic_ by Metallica

2018 is the 15th anniversary of:
· The 2003 _Hulk_ film.

·_ Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines_

·_ The Matrix: Reloaded_ and _The Matrix: Revolutions_

· Peter Jackson's_ The Lord of the Rings: Return of the King_

2018 is the 20th anniversary of:
· The 1998 _Godzilla_ film

·_ The Big Lebowski_

·_ The Mask of Zorro_

·_ A Bug’s Life_

·_ Saving Private Ryan_

· The first _Blade_ film

· Windows 98

· Godsmack and System of a Down’s self-titled debut albums

· Rob Zombie’s debut solo album, _Hellbilly Deluxe_

·_ Cowboy Bebop_

·_ Outlaw Star_

·_ Starcraft_

·_ Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_

This year is the 25th anniversary of:
·_ Jurassic Park_

·_ Free Willy_

·_ Hocus Pocus_

· _The Nightmare Before Christmas_

2018 is the 30th anniversary of:
·_ And Justice for All_ by Metallica

·_ South of Heaven_ by Slayer

·_ State of Euphoria_ by Anthrax

·_ Power Metal_ by Pantera

·_ Kings of Metal_ by Manowar

·_ Ram it Down_ by Judas Priest

·_ No Rest for the Wicked_ by Ozzy Osbourne

·_ Seventh Son of a Seventh Son_ by Iron Maiden

·_ Super Mario Bros. 3_

·_ Mega Man 2_

It may be reaching too far into the past for some users, but 2018 is also the 35th anniversary of:
· Metallica, Pantera, and Slayer’s debut albums _(Kill ‘Em All, Metal Magic,_ and _Show No Mercy,_ respectively)

·_ Star Wars, Episode VI: Return of the Jedi_

I usually only mention anniversaries in multiples of five years, but it has now been twelve years since Steve Irwin died and seventeen years since the attacks on the World Trade Center in 2001, and, on that subject, students in school are now learning about those attacks as a historical event that occurred before they were born and not something of which they would have first-hand knowledge from directly experiencing it.

Last year was the tenth anniversary of the Virginia Tech Shooting, and I cannot believe that it has been that long since it occurred, as I can still recall first hearing about it in the news while I was in college.

I will not make posts like this every year, but this year commemorates many significant milestones, as seen above. Next year does not have very many noteworthy anniversaries (apart from my brother's 30th birthday), so I may not make a thread for that year, but I will likely make a thread in 2020, since that year will be commemorating many significant milestones.

What does everyone else say about this? How does this make you feel? Do you have any of your own items to add, things that you remember from your childhood that now make you feel old?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 6, 2018)

Almost reaching that 30th anniversary...


----------



## Itachі (Jan 6, 2018)

10 years since Metal Gear Solid 4 came out and 20 years since MGS1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 6, 2018)

Itachі said:


> 10 years since Metal Gear Solid 4 came out and 20 years since MGS1.



Mgs1... glory days of my life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Itachі (Jan 6, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Mgs1... glory days of my life.



I'm ashamed to say I only fully completed MGS1 a few weeks ago. I put it off for a hell of a long time

MGS2/3 were my childhood

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 6, 2018)

I miss the pre-teen years.


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 7, 2018)

It hits me hardest that it has really been ten whole years since 2008.

In 2008 I had an actual social life, and I actually saw some of those movies in theater (The Dark Knight, Indiana Jones)... Now I can't say I have seen a single movie - current or past - since, like, 2015. Lol.

I also remember playing Mario Kart Wii with my friends, and online. The Wii was a disappointing console, but Mario Kart Wii was a (frustrating at times, but that's okay!) legitimate blast. Those were good times.

On a more personal level 2008 was the first time I came out to anyone outside of family, and then my first girlfriend and first kiss. And that happened _ten years ago_. 2008 was also when my family brought a very special puppy home. We just passed that anniversary yesterday. He's no longer with us, which makes it hard... But as I said, he was very special. Every year with him was to be treasured.

2008 was such a ridiculously special year for me, and now it has been ten years. What in the world. Slow down, time!

I will shut up now. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nugget (Jan 7, 2018)

Im sorry did you say Kung Fu Panda * NOOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## Eros (Jan 8, 2018)

This year will also mark the 20th anniversary of one of the most infamous hate crimes in modern history.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 9, 2018)

Yea, in , Patrick Swayze was diagnosed with Stage IV pancreatic cancer, and eventually died from it.

The same Patrick Swayze who was the main star of movies such as *Dirty Dancing*, and* Ghost
*
It's been a decade since his death. Let's pay our respects to him here.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 9, 2018)

Itachі said:


> I'm ashamed to say I only fully completed MGS1 a few weeks ago. I put it off for a hell of a long time
> 
> MGS2/3 were my childhood


Shameful 

I've lost any respect I had for you my brown acquaintance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 9, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Almost reaching that 30th anniversary...



To what 30th anniversary are your referring?



Eros said:


> This year will also mark the 20th anniversary of one of the most infamous hate crimes in modern history.



I am sorry that I need to ask, but to what hate crime are you referring?


----------



## Eros (Jan 9, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am sorry that I need to ask, but to what hate crime are you referring?


This one.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 10, 2018)

Eros said:


> This one.



Yes, I remember it, now.

On a slightly more positive note, I cannot believe that it has now been an entire decade since _Death Magnetic_ was released, as I was in college at that time, and I remember being very excited about it because it was a return to Metallica's original style after four albums of experimenting with different styles.

Since I may not make a thread for next year (2019), that year shall be the 20th anniversary of _Fight Club_ and the first _Matrix_ movie.


----------



## Xel (Jan 12, 2018)

My favorite band is going to have a concert in my city on February 11th. The last time they were here was on June 1st of 2004. I still have a flier from that time pinned to my wall. Mfw I've had the same musical band as my #1 favorite for about 14 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 13, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> My favorite band is going to have a concert in my city on February 11th. The last time they were here was on June 1st of 2004. I still have a flier from that time pinned to my wall. Mfw I've had the same musical band as my #1 favorite for about 14 years



What band is that?


----------



## Xel (Jan 14, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What band is that?



Kraftwerk


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 14, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> Kraftwerk



Yes, I have heard of them.


----------

